# charter for dolphin ?



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Going to the islamorada next month and been looking at different charters and different prices. I noticed the 34 foot boats or alot cheaper than the bigger ones, my question is would I get out there fast enough with the smaller boat and cover alot of water or should I just pay a few hundred more for a bigger one. Its only two of us going out. And does an air conditioned boat matter or is it breezy out there on the water. Thanks.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Lodging – Key Largo 
Coconut Palm Inn - http://coconutpalminn.com 
Ed & Ellen’s - http://www.ed-ellens-lodgings.com/ 
Sunset Cove Beach Resort - http://sunsetcovebeachresort.com/index.html 
Tarpon Flats Inn - http://www.tarponflats.com 

Lodging – Islamorada/Tavernier 
Tavernier Hotel - http://www.tavernierhotel.com 
Cheeca Lodge - http://cheeca-lodge-keys.ht411.com/
White Gate Court Resort - http://www.whitegatecourt.com 
Look Out Lodge - http://www.lookoutlodge.com 
Sands of Islamorada - http://www.sandsofislamorada.com 
Coral Bay Resort - http://www.coralbayresort.com 
Days Inn - http://www.daysinnflakeys.com 
Hampton Inn - http://www.keys-resort.com 
Holiday Isle - http://www.holidayisle.com 
Key Lantern - http://www.keylantern.com 
Kon Tiki - http://www.thefloridakeys.com/kontiki 
Ragged Edge Motel - http://www.ragged-edge.com 
Sands of Islamorada - http://www.sandsofislamorada.com 

Lodging – Marathon/Key Colony Beach 
Forum Memeber "Sea Monkeys" Rental in Marathon. 10% discount to forum members. http://www.vrbo.com/70014
Rainbow Bend - http://www.rainbowbend.com 
Capt Pip’s - http://www.captainpips.com 
Yellowtail Inn – http://www.yellowtailinn.com 
Blue Waters Motel - http://thefloridakeys.com/bluewaters 

Lodging - Big Pine/Sugarloaf 
Sugar Loaf Lodge - http://www.sugarloaflodge.com/ 
Old Wooden Bridge Fish Camp - http://www.oldwoodenbridge.com 

Lodging - Key West 
Crowne Plaza - http://www.laconchakeywest.com 

Campgrounds 
Sugarloaf KOA 
Fiesta Key KOA - http://floridakeys.net/koafiesta 
Dry Tortugas National Park - http://www.dry.tortugas.nation...g.htm 
Sunshine Key Encore Campground 
Long Key State Park 
Bahia Honda State Park 
John Pennekamp State Park 
Knights Key Campground - http://www.seefloridaonline.co...athon 

Tides 
http://www.saltwatertides.com/....html

Environmental Links 
Florida Keys National Marine Sanctuary - http://www.fknms.nos.noaa.gov
Crocodile Lake National Wildlife Refuge - http://southeast.fws.gov/CrocodileLake/index.html
Great White Heron National Wildlife Refuge - http://southeast.fws.gov/Great....html
Key Deer National Wildlife Refuge - http://nationalkeydeer.fws.gov/index.html
Key West National Wildlife Refuge - http://southeast.fws.gov/KeyWest/index.html
Everglades National Park - http://www.nps.gov/ever/
Dry Tortugas National Park - http://www.nps.gov/drto/
John C. Pennekamp State Park - http://www.pennekamppark.com
Bahia Honda State Park - http://bahiahondapark.com
Reef Relief - http://www.reefrelief.org/main.html
Center for Coastal Ecosystem Health - http://www.csc.noaa.gov/
University of Miami: Rosenstiel School of Marine and Atmospheric Sciences - http://www.rsmas.miami.edu/
Mote Marine Laboratory (Sarasota, Summerland Key) - http://www.mote.org

Florida Keys Lobster Information - 
http://www.florida-keys.fl.us/lobster.htm 

Chambers of Commerce 
Key West Chamber Of Commerce - http://www.keywestchamber.com
Lower Keys Chamber of Commerce - http://www.lowerkeyschamber.com
Marathon Chamber of Commerce - http://www.floridakeysmarathon.com
Islamorada Chamber of Commerce - http://www.islamoradachamber.com
Key Largo Chamber of Commerce - http://www.keylargo.org

Good places to eat? 
Key Largo to Islamorada: http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....15152
Marathon Area: http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....15153
Lower Keys: http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....15154
Key West: http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....15155

Boat Rentals 
http://www.captainpips.com
http://www.raysboatrentals.com/default.htm

Boat Ramps 
http://www.inshore.com/br-mnro.html
Marathon http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....61879

Fishing and Lobster Regulations 
http://myfwc.com/marine/lobster.htm

Weather and Ocean Conditions 
http://www.florida-keys.fl.us/divecon.htm 
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/Florida.shtml
http://radar.weather.gov/

Bridge listing 
http://www.florida-keys.fl.us/bridges.htm 

Marina Listing 
http://www.florida-keys.fl.us/ypages/ypmarina.htm 

Recommended Fishing Charters 

We need updated info for this section

Upper Keys - Key Largo/Tavernier/Islamorada 

Inshore - Captain Chris Barron - http://www.straycatscharters.com/ 
Yabba Dabba Do - Steve Leopold http://yabbadabbadoocharters.com/ 
Gotcha - Mel Walker http://www.gotchasportfishing.com/
Blue Chip Too - Skip Bradeen http://www.bluechiptoo.com/
A Pirates Choice - Larry Wren http://www.apirateschoice.com

Middle Keys- Marathon Area


Key West/Lower Keys 
Capt. Bill Welder - http://www.captainbill.net 
Capt Steve Lamp - http://www.chartersofkeywest.com
Capt Mike Bartlett- Flats/BC: http://www.keywestflats.net

Frequently Asked Questions 

Where is the Islamorada Hump? 
The Islamorada Hump is located approximately 12 miles from Whale Harbor or Snake Creek Channel (Closer to Tavernier Creek) It sits in approximately 600' of water and rises to about 400'. The location is: GPS 24-48.175' N, 80-26.674'W 

Where are the Marathon Humps? 
409 Hump GPS: 24-35.5' N; 80-35.5' WLoran: 14064.6; 43311.8Depth: 409 ft
Marathon Hump (West Hump)GPS: 24-25.528' N; 80-45.328' WLoran: 14032.3; 43358.5Depth: 516 ft. 

Where can I wade fish in the Keys? 
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....95444

How wide of a boat trailer can I tow thru the Keys?
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....96104 

Key West beaches? 
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....91747

What's the best way to catch a dolphin? 
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....85539
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....91536

Catching Yellowtail Snapper
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....87477

Indian Key fill ramp? 
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....80847 

General Links 
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....80847

Florida Sportsman books, charts and lawsticks are available at the following retailers. 

Conchy Joe's Marine
1970 N Roosevelt, Key West
http://www.conchyjoeskw.com
305 295 7745 

Fish 'N Fun Boat Rentals
12500 Overseas Hwy., Marathon
http://www.fishnfunrentals.com
800 471 3440 

Islamorada Tackle
81650 Overseas Hwy, Islamorada
305 664 4578 

Jig's Family Fishing
M.M. 30.3 Gulfside, Big Pine Key
305 872 1040 

Key Largo Bait & Tackle
101741 Overseas Hwy, Key Largo
305 451 0921 

L Valladares & Son
1200 Duval Street, Key West
305 296 5032 

World Class Angler
5050 Overseas Hwy, Marathon
http://www.worldclassangler.com
305 743 6139 

World Wide Sportsman
81576 Overseas Hwy., Islamorada
http://www.worldwidesportsman.com
305 664 4615 

All Popular Keys Reefs with GPS coordinates
http://www.fknms.nos.noaa.gov/....html

http://www.florida-keys.fl.us/boatramp.htm
or this link:
http://floridakeystreasures.com/boating/boatramps/


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Big boat or little boat it's a short ride.Don't worry about the AC if your offshore, there schould be a breeze or wind from the boat moving.If the boat is stopped and anchored you'll be on the fish and not care anyhow.
This is a must see.It wasn't open to the public yet last year but they still let people in for free. It may be open now though.
http://www.marathonaquaranch.com


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

BentHook said:


> Lodging – Key Largo
> Coconut Palm Inn - http://coconutpalminn.com
> Ed & Ellen’s - http://www.ed-ellens-lodgings.com/
> Sunset Cove Beach Resort - http://sunsetcovebeachresort.com/index.html
> Tarpon Flats Inn - http://www.tarponflats.com


Hey Benthook. Ever hear the term TMI? LOL Kidding of course. Dude, that is some serious research ya did there. Next time I go hunting a new place to fish, I'm callin on you first. Kudos man!!!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I got it off a Fla keys board to help tourist find there way around and not to ask the same questions everyday.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Update on the cobia and snapper farm.
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=852253


----------



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Great post Benthook, lots of good info there, thanks for putting it together. As far as recommended charters go, I would highly recommend the "Relentless" captain Paul Ross. He is docked out of Bud'N Mary's marina in Islamorada. I have fished several times with him and always had a first class trip. His website is:
http://www.relentlessfishing.com


----------

